# F250 Door Handle/Lock Replacement



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Truck was broken into about a year ago so I was reluctanct to replace the lock so maybe the vandals would pass on mine and break into one with a lock.

Decided the other day to get a price to replace it since my remote or touch pad will not work if the batteries are dead.
Called Ford and they quoted me $458.00. Parts are about $130.

Lock Smith was at my office the other day and he said they replace handles, locks etc. 
Had it replaced today for $165 and it took him exactly 22 minutes to remove the old one, rekey the new lock and install it.

How in the world can Ford charge $328 for labor???????????


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Because they can! They can and will charge whatever the market will pay.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

And you gotta wonder what incentive they have to improve the design if they're making that much money fixing broken ones.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

next time you need someone to work on your ford, pm sam7. he's my bro. and a senior master mechanic for ford. he does sidework and can save you $$$$. his number is 281-755-7692 if you want to call him instead (sammy).


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

*That's Ridiculous!!!*



Sugars Pop said:


> How in the world can Ford charge $328 for labor???????????


That's ridiculous man. Even at $90.00 an hour, they have the gall to charge almost 4 hours for a 22 minute job. I'll keep calling TRM or Sammy and Ford can suck an egg!!!

P.S. who is your locksmith? Scumbag thieves did the same thing to mine years ago and I never fixed it. Beware in the Gun-point mall area, scum is everywhere. That's where they got in mine. HA!!! stole my EMT bag out of the back seat, and didn't touch my Raybans, handheld GPS or the Browning HP 9MM behind the back seat. Got me an on-board Safe now for all my goodies, so they'll have to steal the truck to get 'em.


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea labor at the dealership is now over 100 bucks...when
I do side work I charge $55 per hour and use whatever parts the customer wants to use
wether it be OEM or O'Rileys


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Sugars Pop said:


> Truck was broken into about a year ago so I was reluctanct to replace the lock so maybe the vandals would pass on mine and break into one with a lock.
> 
> Decided the other day to get a price to replace it since my remote or touch pad will not work if the batteries are dead.
> Called Ford and they quoted me $458.00. Parts are about $130.
> ...


I've been considering this too. I want to be able to get into my truck if the battery is dead. Glad you got a good deal from a locksmith. Can I get a referral?


----------



## fhgoodall (May 26, 2010)

I had the same thing happen to me. I replaced the front door handle replaced with a rear door handle, so that there is no key hole. I'm SOL if my battery dies, but there is no way some scumbag can try to jimmy the lock assembly with a srewdriver, which is how they did it the first time.


----------



## Motownfire (Jun 25, 2007)

Shop hour at Ford is usually around $90 per hour.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

They don't need a key hole to get in, look very close under the trim for the little hole. Very professional and took me a week to notice.


----------



## SouthCoastMudder (Jul 27, 2009)

For all you guys that do the no key hole trick...

Goto Northern Tool and buy the warn quick connect connectors for winches, buy a long set of good jumper cables.

Cut the cables to where you have enough to hook to the battery and hook the other side with one connector and mount where you can access without popping the hood, and put the other end of the connector on the cables and throw them in your tool box.

You can jump cars, etc without popping your hood or worrying about hooking the cables up backwards, and get into your truck with no keyhole when you have dead batteries.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Baytown Lock Service installed the new lock, handle and rekeyed it for $162.00 in 22 minutes.
Call them in advance, they will order the parts, you can schedule a time and be gone in 30 minutes.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

i installed the back door handles also after mine was jacked into

also installed the jimmy jammer

but the theives have large ones...they broke into mine in front of an elementary school during school hours.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

They got me at red robin off 249 and spring cypress. Punched the lock. I got lucky and was able to reuse the door handle. 67.00 for a new lock and 50.00 in labor.


----------



## pegleg13 (Aug 29, 2007)

*F250 key problems*

I see the tiny hole under the handle trim. How do they open the door from that? Do they use a pick rod and trigger the opener? I know a little about opening locked doors but haven't seen this. Any ideas on opening via this hole?


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

pegleg13 said:


> I see the tiny hole under the handle trim. How do they open the door from that? Do they use a pick rod and trigger the opener? I know a little about opening locked doors but haven't seen this. Any ideas on opening via this hole?


That is right where the rod is that runs from the keyed part to the locking mechanism...move the rod, unlock the door.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

We have several of these trucks and luckily have never been broken into. I have a couple of friends that are not so lucky. Are you guys getting broken into on the drivers side? Has anyone been broken into from the passenger side? I have had to repair the locking mechanisms on a couple trucks which is an easy process and thought about just doing away with the lock rod link on the drivers side. This way you could still enter your vehicle from the passenger side with the key in the event you need to. The other item that could be advantages is to develope a small little note that you could stick to the window glass in the lower corner by where the lock is that reads "This vehicle has been modified such that the locking rod is gone so it cannot be open by jamming it." This may prompt the perps to move on to the next vehicle. I could come up with some additional verbage but thought it may just pissemoff and wind up with a broken window...depending on where it is.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Jimmie jammers .....I installed mine a week after I baught my F250.Easy to install yourself...just follow the instructions.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> Jimmie jammers .....I installed mine a week after I baught my F250.Easy to install yourself...just follow the instructions.


Then you fix the dent and buy new glass.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Profish00 said:


> Then you fix the dent and buy new glass.


Yup, I dont even bother locking my stuff anymore.


----------



## robjord (Dec 3, 2009)

I did two Ford locks at my shop on Thurs. and they were $150. parts and labor.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Then you fix the dent and buy new glass.


That's the reason I didn't put the jimmi jammers on mine. I did put the tailgate lock and punch key thing but figured if they can't get the lock undone, glass can be broken in no time and the door still got F'd up..

Gotta keep things in perspective I guess..

Sort of like building an impenetrable fortress that only has 5 foot walls.


----------



## robjord (Dec 3, 2009)

When we fish at Sheldon we leave the windows down because they are too stupid to check the doors. If you leave the windows down they won't knock them out and usually don't even get in your truck.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

With 2 batteries......I have never seen it dead enough with leaving lights on and all to not at least unlock the doors. I put the rear handle on mine and haven't looked back. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

I need a new new handle (rear door no keyhole) iginition re-keyed, tailgate re-keyed, and new fob/key to match. Truck was broken into, ran them off - stole my 8 year old backup sunglasses, AND they stole my EXTRA TRUCK key that I had hidden in the bottom of my console. F ! 

They broke in via my driver handle keyhole. It appears they simply punched it in and jimmy'd it open. 

Guess I need a set of Jimmy Jammers and a VIPER alarm as well? 

Suggestions? Anybody that wants to lend a hand, i'll glady take u fishing in return. 

2013 F250 (Victim of bad design and abundance of theives)

PM me or reply back with any good recommendation/contacts 
Thanks 2cool


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Sugars Pop said:


> Truck was broken into about a year ago so I was reluctanct to replace the lock so maybe the vandals would pass on mine and break into one with a lock.
> 
> Decided the other day to get a price to replace it since my remote or touch pad will not work if the batteries are dead.
> Called Ford and they quoted me $458.00. Parts are about $130.
> ...


please pm me the locksmiths number thank you.


----------



## The Last Cowboy (Apr 16, 2015)

The handle is plastic. The lock cylinder is mounted to it. It flexes very easy. The thief pries on the lock or below the handle with a screwdriver. Since the handle flexes easy, the lock rod connected to the door latch unlocks the latch. When you put a rear door handle on the front door, you can get rid of that lock rod. Since the key cylinder is gone too, the most common prying point is eliminated. I bought a new Super Duty in 2007 and that's one of the first things I did. 6 years and over 100k miles on that truck with no break ins.


----------

